# Posts suddenly "awaiting moderator approval"



## fivetricks (Dec 31, 2019)

I suppose the title says it all. When I post, i get that msg.. either something is wrong, or I've been put on some sort of unknown probation?

Even this thread has it.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2019)

Not sure what happened but think I have it fixed now let me know if it holds anymore


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 31, 2019)

hope your not on a double secret probation!!


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 31, 2019)

Ok

Edit; did not happen when I posted this.

Thanks!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 31, 2019)

I think that means you have to mail bbq to all moderators and staff to gain access again  


And me to keep it fair and honest lol


----------



## sandyut (Dec 31, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I think that means you have to mail bbq to all moderators and staff to gain access again


LMAO!!!


----------

